# منتدى الموضه و الازياء العالميه



## ++menooo++ (5 أبريل 2006)

*منتدى الموضه و الازياء العالميه*

:36_22_26: 
*بقترح عمل منتدى الموضه و الازياء و يحتوى على ازياء الشباب و الشابات و افكارهم المتطوره  .   اخبار عنهم و عروض الموضه و ملابسهم و احدث الاشياء عن الشباب و المنتدى ده كله شباب فى شباب يبقى لازم يكون بيخدم الشباب*​*اتمنى ان الاقتراح يعجب كل الناس*​


----------



## My Rock (6 أبريل 2006)

*الله يبعدنا عن الموضة و مشاكلها يا عم ههههههههههه*

*مين قالك اننا مفتحين منتدى ازياء و رقص؟*

*مينو, شو بيك حبيبي؟ ماكل شئ مأذي معدتك؟*


----------



## ميرنا (6 أبريل 2006)

*يسلام لو البنات شافو ردك يا روك ممكن يخربوها*


----------



## My Rock (6 أبريل 2006)

*ههههههه, مين يقدر على الزعيم؟*


----------



## ميرنا (6 أبريل 2006)

*ماشى يا عمى مين قدك *


----------



## †gomana† (6 أبريل 2006)

*لا بس رد روك صح وكلامه صح جدا *
*ده منتدى دينى وكمان بيدخلوا المسلمين كمان *
*لما يشوفوا كدة يقرفونا ويشمتوا فينا عشان موضة *
*روك كلامه عاقل جدا وحكيم اوى*

*وشكرا على اقتراحك يا مينو وتعبك يا عسل*


----------



## ++menooo++ (6 أبريل 2006)

اوكى انا كان قصدى اخدم بس
انا عارف انه منتدى دينى قبل ما انزل الموضوع و كان ممكن يضاف الى المنتدى العام 
و انا نزلته مش بغرض الازياء 
بغرض ان يكون فى مواضيع للشباب
و لكن مش مهم 
شكرا على مروركم


----------

